# Tư thế ngủ giúp khắc phục bách bệnh



## Chin Chin (30/3/19)

Giấc ngủ rất quan trọng với sức khỏe của mỗi người, chúng ta thường dành ra 1/3 thời gian cho việc nghỉ ngơi thư giản. Giấc ngủ ngon cuối ngày không những giúp chúng ta giải tỏa những mệt mỏi sau một ngày dài hoạt hoạt động mà còn đóng vai trò lớn trong việc phục hồi năng lượng cho ngày hôm sau.

Một giấc ngủ được đánh giá là chất lượng sẽ phụ thuộc vào 3 tiêu chí: thời gian, không gian, mức độ thoải mái. Chắc hẳn bạn cũng không ít lần từng rơi vào tình trạng khó ngủ hoặc bị đau nhức người, mắc bệnh. Sau đây Thegioinem.com sẽ cung cấp các Tư Thế Ngủ Giúp Khắc Phục Bách Bệnh, mang lại cho bạn giấc ngủ ngon hơn, sâu hơn mà còn góp phần tăng hiệu quả điều trị các căn bệnh bạn đang gặp phải.

*CÁC "TƯ THẾ NGỦ DIỆU KỲ GIÚP BẠN CÓ GIẤC NGỦ NGON HƠN, KHỎE MẠNH HƠN"*

*1. Đối với người bị đau lưng:*
Bạn cần có một tư thế ngủ phù hợp và thoải mái hơn, không nên co người hoặc vặn người. Lời khuyên của Thegioinem.com dành cho những bạn mắc phải bệnh đau lưng:
- Nằm ngửa
- Đặt một chiếc gối mỏng dưới đầu gối.
- Dùng một chiếc khăn mỏng cuộn lại và đặt dưới lưng.






Tư Thế Ngủ Giúp Khắc Phục Bách Bệnh | Thegioinem.com​
*2. Đối với người đai vai: *
Trái với người bị bênh đau lưng, để giảm các cơn đau vai thì bạn nên nằm theo tư thế nghiêng và hơi gập người. Đừng quên kê thêm một chiếc gối mềm ở phần vai, việc này sẽ giúp giảm áp lực tiếp xúc vào vai. Cuối cùng, một chiếc gối đầu và một chiếc đệm êm ái là điều không thể thiếu.






Tư Thế Ngủ Giúp Khắc Phục Bách Bệnh | Thegioinem.com​
*3. Đối với người mắc bệnh viêm xoang:*
Những người mắc bệnh xoang thường bị khó thở mỗi khi nằm xuống. Để giải quyết vấn đề này, bạn nên nằm ngủ trên chiếc gối cao một chút hoặc kê một vài chiếc gối mỏng chồng lên nhau. Tư thế này sẽ đỡ cho đầu hơi nghiêng và sẽ giúp bạn cảm thấy dễ thở hơn.






Tư Thế Ngủ Giúp Khắc Phục Bách Bệnh | Thegioinem.com​
*4. Đối với người bị mắc chứng đau đầu:*
Với những người thường bị hành hạ bởi những cơn đau nhức đầu thì vị trí ngủ sai có thể khiến cơn đau thêm nặng nề. Vì thế, hãy đặc biệt chú ý đến tư thế ngủ nếu bạn đang bị đau đầu. Hãy cố gắng giữ cho đầu luôn ở vị trí cố định, tránh ngoẹo sang một bên hoặc nằm lệch. Nếu bạn không thể kiểm soát được điều đó, hãy đặt hai chiếc gối ở hai bên đầu giúp cố định vị trí. Bạn có thể yên tâm là những chiếc gối mềm này sẽ không làm ảnh hưởng đến sự thoải mái của bạn khi ngủ đâu.






Tư Thế Ngủ Giúp Khắc Phục Bách Bệnh | Thegioinem.com​
*5. Đau bụng do kinh nguyệt:*
Hầu hết nữ giới đều gặp phải tình trạng này và đây chính là mẹo vặt hữu ích dành cho bạn. Mỗi khi ngủ, bạn hãy đặt một chiếc gối kê dưới đầu gối (nằm ngửa). Chân đẩy cao lên một chút sẽ làm giảm các cơn đau bụng và tăng sự dễ chịu trong giấc ngủ.






Tư Thế Ngủ Giúp Khắc Phục Bách Bệnh | Thegioinem.com
​*6. Đối với người huyết áp cao:*
Người huyết áp cao nên tuân theo các chỉ định của bác sĩ điều trị. Nhưng nếu bạn vẫn cảm thấy khó khăn để có một giấc ngủ sâu, hãy thử thay đổi tư thế ngủ: nằm sấp và đặt gối mềm kê dưới ngực. Tuy nhiên, đây là tư thế thay đổi để bạn cảm thấy dễ chịu hơn chứ đừng nằm ngủ như vậy suốt cả đêm đấy nhé.






Tư Thế Ngủ Giúp Khắc Phục Bách Bệnh | Thegioinem.com​
*7. Đối với người gặp vấn đề về hệ tiêu hóa:*
Nằm nghiêng sẽ giúp bạn dễ ngủ hơn, nếu vẫn chưa đủ thì có thể gập người một chút. Bên cạnh đó, đặt gối kê dưới bụng hoặc đắp chăn mỏng quanh bụng cũng sẽ mang lại cảm giác dễ chịu hơn đấy.






Tư Thế Ngủ Giúp Khắc Phục Bách Bệnh | Thegioinem.com​
*8. Đối với người mắc bệnh đau cổ:*
Kê khăn mềm hoặc gối mềm dưới cổ là cách đơn giản nhất để tăng cường sự dễ chịu và làm giảm các cơn đau cổ trong lúc ngủ. Hãy nhớ là phải dùng gối hoặc khăn mềm nhé, nếu không bạn sẽ gây phản tác dụng đó.






Tư Thế Ngủ Giúp Khắc Phục Bách Bệnh | Thegioinem.com​
Bên trên là những tư thế ngủ giúp bạn có được giấc ngủ chất lượng hơn, chăm sóc tốt cho sức khỏe của bản thân và gia đình^^


----------

